# Lyft ripping off driver



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I helped an old lady to get into my car for a Lyft ride today. I could see the cost for her was $14. My pay after the ride was $7. My goodness!!!

Outrageous.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lyft and uber are both same... terrible


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

irtyDay astardsBay


----------



## Ozzone (Feb 23, 2019)

Had a rider today. His charge was was $16.85. I got paid $5.44. WTF??? Less than 1/3rd?

He uses Lyft all the time doing the same route. He said it used to be around $10, now it's over $16. Based on the distance and time of the ride, I expected around 5.50 - 6.00 anyway.

Lyft is ripping off both the driver and rider. The rider is paying a lot more but the driver isn't getting any more.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Before they made their API private, you should have seen the primes around town for passengers with absolutely zero getting passed on to the drivers


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Ozzone said:


> *Lyft is ripping off both the driver and rider.*


Yet you continue to accept Lyft Rider requests ✔

Problem isn't Lyft
Problem is drivers that continue to chauffeur Lyft's clients for pennies✔

Lyft appreciates your Loyalty &#128077;


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Lyft and uber are both same... terrible


 Same tribe of evil communists behind all big tech
Nice to see people finally realizing what is going on

Newsflash: Its intentional. They hate you.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Nothing new, I pay $26 for a ride but the driver don’t receive anywhere near that amount, They get over by paying drivers a low per mile and minutes rate and cutting surge rides or don’t play fair and keep all the surge money.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> Same tribe of evil communists behind all big tech
> Nice to see people finally realizing what is going on
> Newsflash: Its intentional. They hate you.


 what were u expecting?
You've chosen a career path of least resistance
offering the business community a Single credential
of a Driver's license. A credential most kids possess.

Manage your expectations of
a No Skill Low Wage Gig ✔


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

my advice is quit ! 
all those 3 dollar rides you take lyft charges about 7.70 to the pax you get 3 .
if i w ere running this company it be a min of 20 and drive keeps 15 . if they cant walk 2 miles only in america we cant walk 2 miles pay 20. people drive around for an hour in the mall looking for better parking spots or have somebody drop you off at the door block traffic. ow no you cant walk 5 steps fat B.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> what were u expecting?
> You've chosen a career path of least resistance
> offering the business community a Single credential
> of a Driver's license. A credential most kids possess.
> ...


We see you


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> I helped an old lady to get into my car for a Lyft ride today. I could see the cost for her was $14. My pay after the ride was $7. My goodness!!!
> 
> Outrageous.


Then go apply at 7-11. You just start *****ing about groceries too. Loaf of bread 75 cents and yet they charge $1.50.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Negg said:


> Then go apply at 7-11. You just start @@@@@ing about groceries too. Loaf of bread 75 cents and yet they charge $1.50.


Yea but you can't compare it to 7/11... they provide their own infrastructure and actual maintenance to their own location. We are the idiots driving for peanuts while we put the actual expense.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Yea but you can't compare it to 7/11... they provide their own infrastructure and actual maintenance to their own location. We are the idiots driving for peanuts while we put the actual expense.


And yet they still have to pay to have the refrigerator and freezer fixed when it breaks or buy a new one if it's beyond repair. Sorta like buying tires, batteries and a new car.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Well at least now you know how they're going to show a profit to their shareholders.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

My last Uber trip.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> I helped an old lady to get into my car for a Lyft ride today. I could see the cost for her was $14. My pay after the ride was $7. My goodness!!!
> 
> Outrageous.


Not outrageous, down right disgusting!!!


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> I helped an old lady to get into my car for a Lyft ride today. I could see the cost for her was $14. My pay after the ride was $7. My goodness!!!
> 
> Outrageous.


Lyft has gone from 5% to 20% to 25% to now upto 49% + booking fees. 
yeah, no one should be doing rideshare until next year.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> Lyft has gone from 5% to 20% to 25% to now upto 49% + booking fees.
> yeah, no one should be doing rideshare until next year.


If you had to pay to drive lyft... dumb ass ants will still do it


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> I helped an old lady to get into my car for a Lyft ride today. I could see the cost for her was $14. My pay after the ride was $7. My goodness!!!
> 
> Outrageous.


there are better opportunities elsewhere, I believe all people should be treated better by the companies they work for, but their business model is built on exploitation , and taking a lot of money and giving only a little money to the person who's doing all the work and paying all the gas


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> If you had to pay to drive lyft... dumb ass ants will still do it


In a lot of cases, they do!

welcome to the end of capitalism and the beginning of corporatism. 
enjoy world.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> my advice is quit !
> all those 3 dollar rides you take lyft charges about 7.70 to the pax you get 3 .
> if i w ere running this company it be a min of 20 and drive keeps 15 . if they cant walk 2 miles only in america we cant walk 2 miles pay 20. people drive around for an hour in the mall looking for better parking spots or have somebody drop you off at the door block traffic. ow no you cant walk 5 steps fat B.


No $8.18-$8.30 now they are taking more. They are taking about 70% and giving the driver 30%. I'm going to tell everyone and make this public for sure. I know a lot of journalists who will love this story


----------



## Berry mian (Dec 5, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> My last Uber trip.


This is my last trip today Uber has made 100%


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Berry mian said:


> This is my last trip today Uber has made 100%


screw that , does uber think their providing the car , labor, and gas ?


----------



## Berry mian (Dec 5, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> screw that , does uber think their providing the car , labor, and gas ?


And the funny part is I sent them a message saying what is the percentage that I should have received and their reply I'm going to screenshot and post it for you guys


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Berry mian said:


> And the funny part is I sent them a message saying what is the percentage that I should have received and their reply I'm going to screenshot and post it for you guys


i always love how banks , credit card companies , and uber always pull that phony gold, silver, diamond, platinum member crap .


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

GregJinAZ said:


> Same tribe of evil communists behind all big tech
> Nice to see people finally realizing what is going on
> 
> Newsflash: Its intentional. They hate you.


Communists aren't evil just like capitalists aren't evil.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Berry mian said:


> This is my last trip today Uber has made 100%


I thought Lyft taking 20% of the fare was too much, when I first started (Nov 2016). The longer I drive, the more I realize how LITTLE Lyft and Uber financially invest in connecting us with people who want a ride.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

What happened to all the strikes that were going on towards U/L, bring the strikes back. Seems like everything calmed down for the drivers in California and the rest of the country after AB5 passed. Let's get things going again.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> We see you


.......said the blind man✔


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> If you had to pay to drive lyft... dumb ass ants will still do it


You may jest (?), but I am sure it is coming, the day they charge for app time in the guise of then giving it back to you based on performance for the better of the community.


----------

